# Army Medical College Merit



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know about the merit of Army medical college. At what merit position would i be secure to get admission if applying through NUST? Please tell me. I'd really be thankful.


----------



## ehtasham (Jul 19, 2011)

it really depends if you are the child of a civilian ,, serving or retired army person
and if you are a boy or a girl but for you i think ranking in the top 150 is safe enough
all the people that i knew and are currently studing there ranked between 75 to 7.Some of the top scorers dont actually join it because they are just too confident about their abilities but its a game of long odds#growl


----------

